# 3 shots from hunters point



## photocist (Feb 3, 2011)

I was able to get out to hunters point and shoot at the old naval shipyard out there. My friend and I went up to the radio tower with our medium format cameras and I think I came out with some nice shots!

Critique is more than welcome, comments as well. Thanks for looking!




machines by photocist, on Flickr




gears by photocist, on Flickr




the radio by photocist, on Flickr


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 3, 2011)

nice shots. love B&W.  is that lens flair from a window in the first one upper right corner or a ghost


----------



## photocist (Feb 3, 2011)

that is lens flare. I tried to burn it out but obviously left some lol...

edit: i tried to fix it up a little bit. is it still visible?


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 3, 2011)

to bad I have been trying to get a shot of a ghost or even something I cant explain forever


----------



## photocist (Feb 3, 2011)

lol good luck...


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 3, 2011)

awesome work. Love the detail and the subjects.:thumbup:


----------



## cnutco (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice!  Would love to have access to a place like that.


----------



## KenC (Feb 3, 2011)

^ Yes, great subjects for BW and well done.


----------



## invisible (Feb 3, 2011)

The level of detail is just incredible.


----------



## Frequency (Feb 4, 2011)

These are good examples how lifeless machines can be added to have aesthetic appeal too

Excellent works in B&W

Regards


----------



## Kombinat (Feb 9, 2011)

Very good pictures and an interesting place. The flair and dusty atmosphere in #1 adds to the image I think.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Great shots. I love the old power panel and large motors. Now grab some of that transmitter and receiver equipment and sell it on ebay. lol.


----------



## PopCulture (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice! Really good quality. I love the last one.


----------



## amateuraperture (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice shoots!  I likey.


----------



## alexb (Feb 9, 2011)

very nice pictures but last one is showing some textures that could give good subject to photograph


----------



## photocist (Feb 9, 2011)

alexb said:


> very nice pictures but last one is showing some textures that could give good subject to photograph


are you suggesting shooting the peeling paint? 

i actually have a shot of it but not scanned.... i need to get that one!


----------

